# biggest scorp??



## mightymike (Jan 8, 2008)

hey guys

whats the largest scorp available in australia

to my knowlege the flinders range is, and i got a few of them, i really want an emperor scorp but i dont think you can get them in australia!!!

damn

mike


----------



## PhilK (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope. Only Aussie natives are legal to keep in Australia.

Flinder's range is the biggest mate.

http://www.thedailylink.com/phpBB/index.php?sid=10040efb65a8807594ee1d2891a8f05b - Join that forum about Aussie Scorps. It is brilliant.


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

there are probably a few species bigger than flinders, Urodacus excelens is the largest i know of.


----------



## scorps (Jan 8, 2008)

how big do the biggest get?


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

not 100%, i'll ask my mate today but he said the tail of one he saw was as thick as his pinky.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 8, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Nope. Only Aussie natives are legal to keep in Australia.
> 
> Flinder's range is the biggest mate.
> 
> http://www.thedailylink.com/phpBB/index.php?sid=10040efb65a8807594ee1d2891a8f05b - Join that forum about Aussie Scorps. It is brilliant.


 

yer Flinders is not the biggest... WA has some big ones!!


----------



## PhilK (Jan 8, 2008)

Are any of these bigger ones available in the hobby?


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

not as yet, excellens is only in the NT as far as i know and export is prohibited


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 8, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Are any of these bigger ones available in the hobby?


 
Another year away for captive breed , so it seems.


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Another year away for captive breed , so it seems.



do you know people keeping them?


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 8, 2008)

hornet said:


> do you know people keeping them?


 
I know of people who are keeping some , yup. Altho I don't have any as of yet..


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

which species?


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 8, 2008)

hornet said:


> which species?


 
Don't know yet. WA species , and there bigger than F/R.

I'll PM ya if I get an ID


----------



## bylo (Jan 8, 2008)

the Urodacus elongatus by far out growes any WA species.

i think the male Urodacus elongatus would take some beating in australia

as for the Urodacus excelens no one knows about them and there isnt even a picture geting aroun


----------



## Mark Newton (Jan 8, 2008)

_Urodacus lowei_ of NW WA is as big or bigger than _excellens_, but realistically if variation is taken into account, _elongatus_, _excellens_ and _lowei _will all be of overall similar size. Scorpion sizes vary from pop'n to pop'n. _Urodacus megamastigus_ from WA would be the most striking of the Urodacus.


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

bylo said:


> the Urodacus elongatus by far out growes any WA species.
> 
> i think the male Urodacus elongatus would take some beating in australia
> 
> as for the Urodacus excelens no one knows about them and there isnt even a picture geting aroun



how many WA urodacus have you seen Plenty of new species out there aswell.


----------



## Mark Newton (Jan 8, 2008)

I've seen pretty much the lot in specimen jars from govt and private collections...some are huge. those sizes are averages.... the odd huge ones do turn up...I once found an adult male elongatus that would have easily been 125mm...woppa


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 8, 2008)

Mark Newton said:


> I once found an adult male elongatus that would have easily been 125mm...woppa




Was that the one you posted a pic of a ways back Mark, big enough to carry you away?


----------



## Mark Newton (Jan 8, 2008)

DiamondAsh said:


> Was that the one you posted a pic of a ways back Mark, big enough to carry you away?


 
LOL...NO....that was many years ago, I've been studying elongatus in the wild for a long time.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is the biggest I've seen ....


----------



## bylo (Jan 8, 2008)

They get big scorpions around the salt lakes


----------



## mightymike (Jan 8, 2008)

crazy stuff guys...


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 9, 2008)

bylo said:


> They get big scorpions around the salt lakes


 

Yup, that's cause there's a crazy guy camping there all the time feeding them .... lmao. :lol:


----------

